# هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع


كيف يمارس الرجل الرياضة على شاطئ البحر ؟ 
ج* يشفط كرشه كلما مرت امامه فتاة بالمايوه ! 


س* كيف يعتبر الرجل نفسه متعاونا في الاعمال المنزلية ؟ 
ج* بان يرفع رجليه من على الارض لتكنس الزوجة تحتهما ! 


س* كيف يفهم الزوج تقسيم المهام مناصفة في اعمال المنزل ؟ 
ج* الزوجة تطبخ وهو ياكل , الزوجة تكوي الملابس وهو يكرمشها ، هي تنظف البيت وهو يوسخه 

س* ما هي الحالة الوحيدة التي يطلب الرجل فيها من زوجته تناول العشاء في ضوء الشموع ؟ 
ج* لما الكهربا تنقطع!!! 


س* كيف يمكنك التمييز بين هدايا الزوج الودية , وهداياه لما يكون عامل مصيبة ؟ 
ج* الهدايا تكون احلى بالحالة الثانية ! 


س* كيف يمكن للفتاة اكتشاف روعة الحياة بدون زواج ؟ 
ج* أن تتزوج ! 

س* ما وجه الشبه بين الرجال والطقس ؟ 
ج* ولا واحد فيهم نقدر نغيره للأفضل 


س* ما وجه الشبه بين الرجل والشهادة الكبيرة ؟ 
ج* تقعد سنين على ما تاخدها.وفى الاخر لما نحصل عليها منعرفش فين نوديها ! 


س* ماذا يحدث عندما يغطي الرجل صلعته ببعض الشعيرات الطويلة التي يسرحها بالعرض ؟ 
ج* تظهر الحقيقة ناصعة لامعة مع اول هرشة ! 


س* ما هو الرقم الذي يتذكره الزوج بدقة عندما يذهب لشاطئ البحر مع زوجته ؟ 
ج* كم وحدة على الشاطيء لابسة مايوه !! 


س* متى يتذكر الرجل ان المرأة تفتقر للتفكير المنطقي ؟ 
ج* لما تخالفه الرأي 

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## ارووجة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

ههههههههههه
ميرسي عالموضوع الحلو ^_^


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

ميرسى ليكى كتير
وشكر لمرورك يا جميل ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



> س* كيف يعتبر الرجل نفسه متعاونا في الاعمال المنزلية ؟
> ج* بان يرفع رجليه من على الارض لتكنس الزوجة تحتهما !



ههههههههههههههه علشان تعرفوا تعاون الراجل بس!!!!!!!!

موضوع لذيذ جدا يا مرمر شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههه علشان تعرفوا تعاون الراجل بس!!!!!!!!
> 
> موضوع لذيذ جدا يا مرمر شكرا لتعبك​[/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## gift (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

:smil12:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

بردوا لا تعليق

 شكرا لمرورك يا gift​


----------



## طالب غفران (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

:dntknw:
هو فيه رجاله بالشكل ده بس برضه فيه ستات بالشكل ده ويبقى شئ واحد بالنهاية ازاى نقدر نتعاون مع بعض وتكون حياتنا سعيدة وشكراً ليكى يا marmar_maroo


----------



## Ramzi (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*




> س* كيف يعتبر الرجل نفسه متعاونا في الاعمال المنزلية ؟
> ج* بان يرفع رجليه من على الارض لتكنس الزوجة تحتهما !


 

شوفوا ادي ايه منتعب معاكم هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



طالب غفران قال:


> :dntknw:
> هو فيه رجاله بالشكل ده بس برضه فيه ستات بالشكل ده ويبقى شئ واحد بالنهاية ازاى نقدر نتعاون مع بعض وتكون حياتنا سعيدة وشكراً ليكى يا marmar_maroo



أوك أنا معاك ان فى ستات كده 
بس المفروض تكون اهم حاجة هى شخصية الراجل 
لان على اساسها بتحدد المراة طريقة التعامل معه 

وميرسى على ردك يا طالب غفران 
بس شكلك مش من الرجالة دى 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

أيوة طبعا يا رمزى 
بتتعبوا جدا 
هو رفع الرجلين ده بالساهل 
هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لردك يا متعاون باشا ​


----------



## Ramzi (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



marmar_maroo قال:


> أيوة طبعا يا رمزى
> 
> بتتعبوا جدا
> هو رفع الرجلين ده بالساهل
> ...


 
ايه مش عاجبك كل التعب برفع رجلية !!!!!:thnk0001:
انا كدة متعاون جدا ً :giveup:
والمرات الجاية مش حرفعهم خالص :bud:

:new8::new8::new8:​


----------



## safsofeh (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

*موضوووووووووووووع راااااااائع*
*بالفعل هاد اذا قدرو يرفعوا رجليهم*
*ممكن يحكوا تعبانين*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



Ramzi قال:


> ايه مش عاجبك كل التعب برفع رجلية !!!!!:thnk0001:
> انا كدة متعاون جدا ً :giveup:
> والمرات الجاية مش حرفعهم خالص :bud:
> 
> :new8::new8::new8:​



هههههههههه
لا بجد الله يكون فى عونها 
ونعم التعاون يا رمزى 
وانا بقترح انها هى اللى ترفعهم لك علشان متتعبش نفسك 
ههههههههههههه
ولا مش لازم تكنسوا بقى 
شوفلك حل
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

*ياعينى عليكوا لا بجد بتتعبوا :ranting:*
*لكم يووووووووووووم ياظلمه:t32:*
*ميرسى يامرمر*
*ربنا يباركك:yaka:*​


----------



## Ramzi (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

الله يكون بعونا !!!!!!


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل يا رمزى 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احلى حاجه فى المراه شطارتها فى الكلام 
موضوع جميل ومنور كل المواضيع الف شكر يا مرمر *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



سيزار قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احلى حاجه فى المراه شطارتها فى الكلام
> موضوع جميل ومنور كل المواضيع الف شكر يا مرمر *



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة طبعا 
قولى بقى بتعرفوا انتوا تتكلموا كده :a63::a63:
ميرسى لكلامك الجميل ياسيزار ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## fayse_f (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

السيد المسيح له المجد اعطانا المثل الكبير وغسل ارجل التلاميز وانتي متزمره من الكنس تحت رجل جوزك
انظري للموضوع بعين الحب
                 الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



fayse_f قال:


> السيد المسيح له المجد اعطانا المثل الكبير وغسل ارجل التلاميز وانتي متزمره من الكنس تحت رجل جوزك
> انظري للموضوع بعين الحب
> الرب يباركك



ايه الدخلة الصعبة دى..!!!
صدقنى الموضوع كله مش اكتر من ترفيهه
وبعدين هو انا اطول اكنس تحت رجل جوزى 
بس لما هو يبقى يرفعهم هههههههههههههههه

شكرا لكلامك الصعب اوى ده 
بس صدقنى لتااااااااانى مرة ده ترفيهه ​


----------



## fayse_f (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

مقدر اني اكتب كده وانتي تجوبي كده لكي يعلم من لايعلم ان اولاد المسح دائماً داخلهم الحب والبرائه
وانا طبعاً عارف ان هذه الكلمات للترفيه ليس الا وانا اعتزر عن الدخله الصبه ده
    السلا م والمحبة للجميع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



fayse_f قال:


> مقدر اني اكتب كده وانتي تجوبي كده لكي يعلم من لايعلم ان اولاد المسح دائماً داخلهم الحب والبرائه
> وانا طبعاً عارف ان هذه الكلمات للترفيه ليس الا وانا اعتزر عن الدخله الصبه ده
> السلا م والمحبة للجميع



لا صدقنى مش قصدى انك تعتزر ولا حاجة
بس انا كان قصدى انك تعرف انه موضوع للترفيه مش اكتر 
وبعدين هو فى حد يطول يعمل زى رب المجد يسوع 

وشكرا بجد على زوقك ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## سيزار (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

ادا دا فى رجاله هنا بتتكلم ... يابنى خلاص عصر الرجاله انتهى وابتدا عصر المرأه المسترجله .. وكل عام وانتم بخير وسلملى على الرجاله 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
---------------------------
انا بهزر طبعا ولكن الموضوع ترفيهى بحت ولذيذ جدا والى يزعل يبقى داخل ينكد على نفسه وعلى غيره


----------



## BITAR (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*


*



كيف يمارس الرجل الرياضة على شاطئ البحر ؟ 
ج* يشفط كرشه كلما مرت امامه فتاة بالمايوه ! 


أنقر للتوسيع...

**ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الحمد لله*
*انا معنديش كرش*
*موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييل*
*ومش هنزعل نحن معشر الرجال*
*زى مانتم بتزعلوا لما نتكلم عليكم*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تانى لتاكيد عدم الزعل*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



سيزار قال:


> ادا دا فى رجاله هنا بتتكلم ... يابنى خلاص عصر الرجاله انتهى وابتدا عصر المرأه المسترجله .. وكل عام وانتم بخير وسلملى على الرجاله
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ---------------------------
> انا بهزر طبعا ولكن الموضوع ترفيهى بحت ولذيذ جدا والى يزعل يبقى داخل ينكد على نفسه وعلى غيره



ههههههههههههههه
سيزار جى يهدى النفوس يا جماعة زى مانتم شايفين :act23:
وبعدين ايه عصر المراة المسترجلة دى ؟!!!!!
على العموم انت ادرى برودا هههههههههههههه
ايوووووة وابقى سلملى انا كمان على الرجالة معاك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك يا سيزار ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



BITAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *الحمد لله*
> *انا معنديش كرش*
> *موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييل*
> ...



بردوا بيتر جاى يهدى النفوس :t32:
ماشى يابيتر 
والحمدلله انك مزعلتش 
وشكرا لمرورك يا جميل ​


----------



## سيزار (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

يامرمر ازاى اسلملك على الرجاله الى جانبى انتى شايفه يعنى فى رجاله جانبى ....الله ..صدقينى حوليت الاقى  حد اقوله مرمر بتسلم عليك ملقتش ربنا يسهل  كدا لما اصاحب كدا هبقى اقولهم ما تقلقيش الموضوع دا فى دماغى   دا انتى فكرتينى ....ههه...
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

*ايه يا مرمر بس ايه العدائية الي في كلامك دانت خلتيني ارد بدافع الدفاع بجد حتي لو الموضوع ترفيهي بس في تهجم و كبير في كلامك ده من النظرة الانسانية اما من النظرة الاجتماعية فده بعيد كل البعد عن الواقع ده بيحصل بس في بعض الحلات زي برده مافي بنات و ستات غير صلحين للاستخدام الادامي بس ده واقع معاش ان كل جنس في الحلو او الوحش من الجنسين و انتظري مني موضوع ممثال لموضوعك بس عن الستات بس خليكي فكرة انك انت الي خرجتي الملك العقرب من عرينه و تحياتي و ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

جميلة جدا يامرمر حقيقى عندك حق فى كل الاقلتية هما الرجالة كدة طبعهم مش هيتغير ربنا يرحمنا وميرسى لتعبك يا جميل


----------



## سيزار (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



الملك العقرب قال:


> *ايه يا مرمر بس ايه العدائية الي في كلامك دانت خلتيني ارد بدافع الدفاع بجد حتي لو الموضوع ترفيهي بس في تهجم و كبير في كلامك ده من النظرة الانسانية اما من النظرة الاجتماعية فده بعيد كل البعد عن الواقع ده بيحصل بس في بعض الحلات زي برده مافي بنات و ستات غير صلحين للاستخدام الادامي بس ده واقع معاش ان كل جنس في الحلو او الوحش من الجنسين و انتظري مني موضوع ممثال لموضوعك بس عن الستات بس خليكي فكرة انك انت الي خرجتي الملك العقرب من عرينه و تحياتي و ربنا يبارك حياتك*



/////////////////+++++++++++++++++++\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

اووووووووووووووووووو الملك العقرب وصل يا جدعان وسعووووووووا ... بتفكرنى بعنتر شايل سيفه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يستر عليكى يا مرمر .. دا لدغته والعقرب هههههههههههه

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## husam (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

احنا بدنا خدمة تحرز


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



سيزار قال:


> يامرمر ازاى اسلملك على الرجاله الى جانبى انتى شايفه يعنى فى رجاله جانبى ....الله ..صدقينى حوليت الاقى  حد اقوله مرمر بتسلم عليك ملقتش ربنا يسهل  كدا لما اصاحب كدا هبقى اقولهم ما تقلقيش الموضوع دا فى دماغى   دا انتى فكرتينى ....ههه...
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبعتلك يا سيزار وتلاقى 
وبردوا ابقى سلم لى عليهم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



الملك العقرب قال:


> *ايه يا مرمر بس ايه العدائية الي في كلامك دانت خلتيني ارد بدافع الدفاع بجد حتي لو الموضوع ترفيهي بس في تهجم و كبير في كلامك ده من النظرة الانسانية اما من النظرة الاجتماعية فده بعيد كل البعد عن الواقع ده بيحصل بس في بعض الحلات زي برده مافي بنات و ستات غير صلحين للاستخدام الادامي بس ده واقع معاش ان كل جنس في الحلو او الوحش من الجنسين و انتظري مني موضوع ممثال لموضوعك بس عن الستات بس خليكي فكرة انك انت الي خرجتي الملك العقرب من عرينه و تحياتي و ربنا يبارك حياتك*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااااهلا بالملك العقرب فى موضوعى 
لا بجد الموضوع نور بس مش كنت تقولى 
علشان كنت افرشلك الموضوع ورد ههههههههههه
صدقنى كلامى عادى ومفهوش عدائية ولا حاجة
وانا معاك بردوا ان فى ستات كده الستات مش ملايكة يعنى
مااااااااشى وانا مستنية موضوعك يا ملك بس لو كان فى اى حاجة بقى 
مش هقوووووولك بقى هعمل ايه ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ليك أوى يا الملك العقرب على مرورك 
وبلاش تبص للموضوع أكتر من انه ترفيه 
وعلى رأى المثل بقى اللى على راسه بطحة.......
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا جميل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> جميلة جدا يامرمر حقيقى عندك حق فى كل الاقلتية هما الرجالة كدة طبعهم مش هيتغير ربنا يرحمنا وميرسى لتعبك يا جميل



ميرسى ليكى يا مرمورة يا عسل 
وانا فى الخدمة يا مرمورة 
وعندك حق ربنا يرحمنا 
ويستر عليا بعد الموضوع ده
ههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا مرمورة ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



سيزار قال:


> /////////////////+++++++++++++++++++\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
> 
> اووووووووووووووووووو الملك العقرب وصل يا جدعان وسعووووووووا ... بتفكرنى بعنتر شايل سيفه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يستر عليكى يا مرمر .. دا لدغته والعقرب هههههههههههه
> ...



لووووووووووولولى :ura1::ura1:
اخيرا لقيت حد معاك يا سيزار 
فرحت لك من قلبى يا شيخ 
وانشاااااااااااء الله هيستر عليا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



husam قال:


> احنا بدنا خدمة تحرز



ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

أنا بقى عندى سؤال ليكم...
وخصوصا سيزار والملك العقرب
الموضوع ده بيبين مدى تعاون الرجل مع زوجته 

والسؤال ليكم....
لما مراتك بتكنس تحت رجل جنابك... بتاخد منها المكنسة تكنس انت ولا بترفع رجليك ؟؟؟؟
والتعاون التانى فى ان حضرتك توسخ هدوك وهى تغسلها لك ولا جنابك بتغسلها لنفسك ؟؟؟
ولو انت لسه مدخلتش القفص ههههههههههه 
لو شفت اختك كده بتساعدها ؟؟؟

وطبعااااااااا الاجابة معروفة يعنى دى الحقيقة 
والموضوع مش ترفيهه بقى 

ولا اااااااااايه رأيكم ؟​


----------



## سيزار (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



marmar_maroo قال:


> أنا بقى عندى سؤال ليكم...
> وخصوصا سيزار والملك العقرب
> الموضوع ده بيبين مدى تعاون الرجل مع زوجته
> 
> ...



-------------------------------
مش بقولك نقرانى نقرانى .. بصى يا ست البنات 

المرأه فى وجهه نظرى هى انسانه لها مشاعر واحساسات وعاطفه ايضا لاننا كلنا بشر يعنى.
ف المرأه ب النسبه لى الملكه او الاميره فى منزلى ولها تاج على رأسها مستحيل اشيله ابدا .. كون انها بتدينى الحنان والحب وواجب الام والاخت والصديقه والزوجه وممكن كمان تكون بنتى .. كل ده هى مش حرمانى منه .. اذا ب التالى يا ستى انا هديها عنيا هطيرها طير من على الارض مش هخليها تقول وتتكلم الا على سيزار الى هو كل حياتها .. فتعرفى النتيجه المقبله ايه من كدا ؟؟؟
مش هتمسح تحت رجلى وخلاص دى ممكن تشيلنى ب الكرسى وتحطينى فى اى مكان نضيف تانى عملته مخصوص عشانى وتقولى مش هغيب عليك وبعد ما تخلص ترجعنى تانى ... شوفتى بقى 
وطبعا عشان هى اميرتى مستعد اضحى بحياتى عشانه ولو عايزه لبن العصفور اجيبه ولو عايزه اى شىء تانى اعمله هعمله حتى لو مش بعرف بس صدقينى لعمله عشان خاطر عيون اميرتى .. شفتى بقى الحلقه ماشيه ازاى ..
وربنا يستر من كدا بقى 
الف الف شكر يا ست الصبايا وبكدا اكون وضحتلك وجهه نظرى ولو فى شىء مش واضح يا ستى اوضحه تانى باركك ربنا   :94:


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



marmar_maroo قال:


> أنا بقى عندى سؤال ليكم...
> 
> وخصوصا سيزار والملك العقرب
> الموضوع ده بيبين مدى تعاون الرجل مع زوجته ​
> ...


*بصي يا ست البنات اولا هي مش حرب و مين يكسب متنسيش ان هدفنا الاول و الاخير في منتدانا الحبيب هو ان نوصلل للتكامل مش الكمال يعني كل واحد عنده خبرة في موضوع يحطها بحيث اننا نوصل للتكامل اما بالنسبة لو  موضوعك الي مش ترفيهي اصدي الترفيهي فلو عيزة اجابة عن سؤالك هجوبك بطريقتان الاولا دينية و طبعا انت عرفة ان الرب قال لادم انت تعمل و تتعب في الارض و تشتغل بعرق جبينك تاكل و انت عرفة العرق طبعا ان من صفاته انو بيوسخ الهدوم +++ و قال لحواء و نت تتبعين زوجك و تتعبين و بالام تحبلين طبعا انت عرفا الكلام ه كله +++++++++++الاجابة التنية بقي بسيطة جدا طبعا انت عرفة ان الراجل هو الي بيجيب فلوس عشان ل حاجة  في البيت تمشي زي العلاج و التعليم و الاكل و كل حاجة الي اخره و الست طبعا ليها دور برده هي مش خدامة في البيت و خلاص دورها الي حدده ربنا ان تتعب في الولادة في الاول و بعدين تربي الولاد علي مخافت الله و تشوف شؤون البيت ايه الجديد بقي و ايه الي سيتك معترضة عليه يعني سيتك طلبة من الراجل ان يشتغل و يجيب فلوس و  كمان بعد ما يرجع من الشغل هلكان يشتغل في البت بزمتك ده عدل طبعا هتقوليلي ان في ستات بتشتغل هقولك في طبعا و كتيييير كمان بس بمزجهم محدش اجبرهم علي حاجة يعني انت لو عيزة تشتغلي برحتك بس ده ميقصرش علي شغل البيت و طبعا متقرنيش شغل الرجل بشغل الست لانك عرفة و متاكدة ان اشغال الراجل اصعب بكتييييييييييييييير من اشغال الستات الي نعظمها و مش كلها مكتبية ها ايه رايك في الاجابة مستني ردك*​


----------



## سيزار (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

كدا يا ملك با عقرب خف على البنت شويه مش كدا الموضوع ترفيهى بحت انت هتولع فى الرجاله الى فى المنتدى كله ب الشكل دا .. ربنا يستر علينا .. ادخل بقى عرينك ..​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



سيزار قال:


> -------------------------------
> مش بقولك نقرانى نقرانى .. بصى يا ست البنات
> 
> المرأه فى وجهه نظرى هى انسانه لها مشاعر واحساسات وعاطفه ايضا لاننا كلنا بشر يعنى.
> ...



ايه بس ياعم سيزار الكلام الجامد ده !!!
انا مش أد الكلام الكبير ده
بس سؤالى مش محتاج الكلام ده كله....فى النهاية كلوووووووووه كلام 
لكن وقت الجد.... مقولكش بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ولما تبقى تشيلك بالكرسى أبقى خالى بالك من نفسك 
يعنى اوعى توديك البحر ولا حاجة لحسن.....
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا سيزار 
وربنا يوعدك باللى تشيلك بالكرسى و..........
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



الملك العقرب قال:


> *بصي يا ست البنات اولا هي مش حرب و مين يكسب متنسيش ان هدفنا الاول و الاخير في منتدانا الحبيب هو ان نوصلل للتكامل مش الكمال يعني كل واحد عنده خبرة في موضوع يحطها بحيث اننا نوصل للتكامل اما بالنسبة لو  موضوعك الي مش ترفيهي اصدي الترفيهي فلو عيزة اجابة عن سؤالك هجوبك بطريقتان الاولا دينية و طبعا انت عرفة ان الرب قال لادم انت تعمل و تتعب في الارض و تشتغل بعرق جبينك تاكل و انت عرفة العرق طبعا ان من صفاته انو بيوسخ الهدوم +++ و قال لحواء و نت تتبعين زوجك و تتعبين و بالام تحبلين طبعا انت عرفا الكلام ه كله +++++++++++الاجابة التنية بقي بسيطة جدا طبعا انت عرفة ان الراجل هو الي بيجيب فلوس عشان ل حاجة  في البيت تمشي زي العلاج و التعليم و الاكل و كل حاجة الي اخره و الست طبعا ليها دور برده هي مش خدامة في البيت و خلاص دورها الي حدده ربنا ان تتعب في الولادة في الاول و بعدين تربي الولاد علي مخافت الله و تشوف شؤون البيت ايه الجديد بقي و ايه الي سيتك معترضة عليه يعني سيتك طلبة من الراجل ان يشتغل و يجيب فلوس و  كمان بعد ما يرجع من الشغل هلكان يشتغل في البت بزمتك ده عدل طبعا هتقوليلي ان في ستات بتشتغل هقولك في طبعا و كتيييير كمان بس بمزجهم محدش اجبرهم علي حاجة يعني انت لو عيزة تشتغلي برحتك بس ده ميقصرش علي شغل البيت و طبعا متقرنيش شغل الرجل بشغل الست لانك عرفة و متاكدة ان اشغال الراجل اصعب بكتييييييييييييييير من اشغال الستات الي نعظمها و مش كلها مكتبية ها ايه رايك في الاجابة مستني ردك*​



الملك العقرب شكله كده أعلن الحرب.....
براحة عليا ياعم هههههههههههههههههههه
كلامك جميل أوى تنفع مؤلف ياعم ..ايه الحلاوة دى بس
بس انا حاسة انى بقيت فى ماسبيرو 
مش فى منتدى ترفيهى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنااااااااااا يسامحك ياعقرب شكلك هتقلب الموضوع جد 
روح ياشيخ انت كمان....
ربنا يوعدك باللى تشيلك بالكرسى و.......
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يابنى بلاش التعصب اللى باين فى كلامك ده 
طيب انا مش عايزة أزعلك 
لما مراتك تييجى تكنس تحت رجلك....
أبقى قولها مرمر بتقولك انتى اللى ترفعيهم 
وهى هتسمع كلامى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ليك الملك العقرب
وبجد كلامك حلو تستاهل عليه عروسة 
ياااااااااااااالا زى بعضه ليك عندى عروسة 
زى ماجبت لروكى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



سيزار قال:


> كدا يا ملك با عقرب خف على البنت شويه مش كدا الموضوع ترفيهى بحت انت هتولع فى الرجاله الى فى المنتدى كله ب الشكل دا .. ربنا يستر علينا .. ادخل بقى عرينك ..​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يا سيزار 
ايوة قوله خف على البت شوية 
مش بقولك انا بقينا فى ماسبيرو نناقش حقوق الرجل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وكمان دخلته العرين 
ميرسى ياسيزر 
وربنا يستر على وليانا بقى
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

ايه يا مرمر الكلام ايه انت ( ربنا يوعدك بالى تشيلك ب الكرسى دى ) خلاص هيتجوزا مكسحين اخص عليكى  .. بصى انا هسيب الملك العقرب يتصرف معاكى وحياتك لا هسيبه ها 
بنات اخر زمن .:a82:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



سيزار قال:


> ايه يا مرمر الكلام ايه انت ( ربنا يوعدك بالى تشيلك ب الكرسى دى ) خلاص هيتجوزا مكسحين اخص عليكى  .. بصى انا هسيب الملك العقرب يتصرف معاكى وحياتك لا هسيبه ها
> بنات اخر زمن .:a82:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا صدقنى مش قصدى خالص 
مش انت نفسك فى واحدة تشيلك بالكرسى زى ماقلت 
تصدق اناااااااااا غلطانة انى بدعيلك خلاص بلاش
ههههههههههههه
ماله بس الملك العقرب ده عسل ياخواتى :a82::a82:
اقعد ساكت انت بس :2::2:
رجالة أخر زمن :blush2:
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

ماشى يا ست الكل مسامحك خلاص ...... مرمر غلبانه برضه طيب خلاص .. ماتهونيش عليا انا والملك العقرب ..
ياست الكل انا بهزر معاكى انتى طيبه قوى ربنا يباركك .. يا خوفى منك هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



سيزار قال:


> ماشى يا ست الكل مسامحك خلاص ...... مرمر غلبانه برضه طيب خلاص .. ماتهونيش عليا انا والملك العقرب ..
> ياست الكل انا بهزر معاكى انتى طيبه قوى ربنا يباركك .. يا خوفى منك هههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بقى متسامحنيش يا سيزار 
ايوة طبعا انا واعوذوا بالله من انا هههههههههههههههههههه
غلبانة :yahoo::smil12:
معلش يا سيزار يا خويا الحقيقة مؤلمة 
هقول ايه بس 
بس بردوا هى دى الرجالة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كمان بتقولى يا خوفى منك 
ماشى ماشى ليك يوم يا سيزار
ولا شكل اليوم مش هييجى معاك 
ليك اسبووووووع بحاله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*

حرب ايه يا ميرو بس انا مش بتاع حرب و علي فكرة الملك العقرب في التاريخ كان معروف عنه العدل و الرحمة بجد انا مش عدائي بس بحب الحق بس بجد اسلوبك عسل في الكلا ربنا يبركك انت بتكتبي شعر و انت مش حسة الرب معاكي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هى دى الرجالة..هنقول ايه..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*



الملك العقرب قال:


> حرب ايه يا ميرو بس انا مش بتاع حرب و علي فكرة الملك العقرب في التاريخ كان معروف عنه العدل و الرحمة بجد انا مش عدائي بس بحب الحق بس بجد اسلوبك عسل في الكلا ربنا يبركك انت بتكتبي شعر و انت مش حسة الرب معاكي



اشهدوا يا جماعة 
ودى كانت نهاية سندوتش الفول اللى وعدت الملك بيه
ههههههههههههههههههههه اكسب :ura1::ura1:

ميرسى يا ملك على كلامك ربنا يخليك 
بس أبقى قولى فين الشعر ده 
اصل الواحد مش واخد باله الايام دى 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## dandash1 (27 أبريل 2009)

*معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

س:كيف يعتبر الرجل نفسه متعاونا في الاعمال المنزلية؟

ج:بان يرفع رجليه من على الارض لتكنس الزوجة تحتهما.



س:كيف يفهم الزوج تقسيم المهام مناصفة في اعمال المنزل؟

ج:الزوجة تطبخ وهو يأكل , الزوجة تكوي الملابس

وهو يكرمشها ... الزوجة ترتب البيت و هو يكركبة



س:ما و جه الشبه بين الرجال و اعلانات التلفزيون ؟

ج:لا يوجد و احدة عاقلة تصدق الأثنين .



س:متى يطلب الرجل من زوجته تناول العشاء على ضوء الشموع ؟

ج:لما الكهرباء تنقطع.


س:كيف يمكنك التمييز بين هدايا الزوج الوديةو هداياه لما يكون عامل شي غلط ؟

ج:الهدايا تبقى أحلى و أغلى في الحالة الثانية


س:ما و جه الشبه بين الرجل والطقس ؟

ج:لا يمكن تغيير أي منهما للأفضل



س:ما الفرق بين رجل في الأربعين من عمره و امرأة من نفس العمر ؟

ج:المرأة تتمنى ان تنجب طفلا صغير لتثبت انها لا تزال شابة

بينما الرجل يحاول الزواج من طفلة صغيرة لنفس السبب.



س:ما و جه الشبه بين الرجل و الشهادة الكبيرة؟

ج:بتضيعي سنين من عمرك على شان تحصلي عليها

وبعدين لا تعرفين ماذا تفعلين بها



س:متى يتذكر الرجال ان المرأة تفتقر للتفكير المنطقي ؟

ج:عندما تختلف معه في الرأي



س:ما الفرق بين الآرهابي و المرأة الثائرة ؟

ج:يمكنك التفاوض مع الأرهابي .!



س:اين تجد المرأة رجل لا ينظر لواحدة غير زوجته ؟

ج:في المقبرة !!!!​


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

*س:ما الفرق بين الآرهابي و المرأة الثائرة ؟

ج:يمكنك التفاوض مع الأرهابي .![/size*]

هههههههههههههههه

حلوين كتير 

يسلموا ايديك

يسوع يباركك


----------



## dandash1 (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

ميرسى كتيرررررر_​_ررررررررررررر لمرورك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

*هههههههههههههههههه
حلويييييين مرسيه ليك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

*هههههههههههههههههه
حلويييييين مرسيه ليك​*


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حميلة أوى


----------



## dandash1 (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

_ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر روكة لمرورك الجميل_​​


----------



## dandash1 (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

_ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر د\ عبقرينوا لمرورك_​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

ههههههههههههههههه


حلوه جدااااااااااا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

هههههههههههه
شكرا لك​


----------



## dandash1 (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

_ميرسى كتيرررررررررر البطل لمرورك_​


----------



## dandash1 (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

_ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر كوكى لمرورك الجميل_​


----------



## dandash1 (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

_ميرسى كتيررررررررررررر يا الملكة العراقية لمروك الجميل_​


----------



## monygirl (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

_حلوين كتيرررررررررررررررررر_
_ثانكس _​


----------



## dandash1 (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: معلومات سرية خاصة بالرجل والمرأة*

_ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر يا جميل لمرورك_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## cross of jesus (28 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى يا مرمر 

موضوع لذيذ جدددددددددا 

يسوع يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## doooody (28 أبريل 2009)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_شكرااااا يا مرمر _
_حلوين اوي _
_تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههه تحفة يا مرمر*
*لا بجد عسل*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

الله يخليلنا ياكي 

يا مرمر

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*متحاملة اكتير انتى على الزوج هاد*
*بس ما علينا بقى*
*شكرا يا مرمر *
**​


----------



## muheb (30 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
علمود تعرفون التعاون من قبل الرجال

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## @JOJO@ (1 مايو 2009)

تعاون جامد شكرا لكي


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

حلوووه موووت ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2010)

*اسئله محرجه اوي*

*س: لماذا خلقت المرأة بكل هذا الجمال ؟ 
ج: لكي يحبها الرجال. 


2. س: كيف يعتبر الرجل نفسه متعاونا في الاعمال المنزلية؟ 

ج: بان يرفع رجليه من على الارض لتكنس الزوجة تحتهما.


3. س: كيف يفهم الزوج تقسيم المهام مناصفة في اعمال المنزل؟ 

ج: الزوجة تطبخ وهو يأكل , الزوجة تكوي الملابس وهو يكرمشها ... الزوجة ترتب البيت و هو يكركبه.


4. ما و جه الشبه بين الرجال و اعلانات التلفزيون ؟ 

ج: لا يوجد و احدة عاقلة تصدق الأثنين . 


5. س: ما هي الحالة الوحيدة التي يطلب الرجل فيها من زوجته تناول العشاء على ضوء الشموع ؟ 
ج: لما الكهرباء تنقطع. 

6.س: كيف يمكنك التمييز بين هدايا الزوج الودية و هداياه لما يكون عامل شي غلط ؟ 

ج: الهدايا تكون أحلى و أغلى في الحالة الثانية ؟ 

7. س: ما و جه الشبه بين الرجل والطقس ؟ 
ج: لا يمكن تغيير أي منهما للأفضل . 


8.س: ما الفرق بين رجل في الأربعين من عمره و امرأة من نفس العمر ؟ 

ج: المرأة تتمنى ان تنجب طفلا صغيرا لتثبت انها لا تزال شابة ...بينما الرجل يحاول الزواج من طفلة صغيرة لنفس السبب.




9.س: ما و جه الشبه بين الرجل و الشهادة الكبيرة؟ 

ج: بتضيعي سنين من عمرك على شان تحصلي عليها ، و بعدين لا تعرفين ماذا تفعلين بها .


10.س: متى يتذكر الرجال ان المرأة تفتقر للتفكير المنطقي ؟ 
ج: عندما تختلف معه في الرأي 



11.س: ما الفرق بين الآرهابي و المرأة الثائرة ؟ 

ج: يمكنك التفاوض مع الأرهابي ..! 

12.س: اين تجد المرأة رجل لا ينظر لواحدة غير زوجته ؟ 

ج: في المقبرة *http://mar-girgis.com/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=16&starteronly=1​
*:boxing::boxing:*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اسئله محرجه اوي*

ههههههههههههههههه حلويييييييييييييييييين جدا ياروزى ياحبى ياقمر انتى


----------



## mazalloum12 (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اسئله محرجه اوي*

هههه شكرا الك جميلة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أبريل 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ..*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (21 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حد يقدر يفتح بوقه ويقول حاجه غير كده


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أبريل 2010)

> س* ماذا يحدث عندما يغطي الرجل صلعته ببعض الشعيرات الطويلة التي يسرحها بالعرض ؟
> ج* تظهر الحقيقة ناصعة لامعة مع اول هرشة !





> ​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة يا مرمر ​


----------



## dodoz (22 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههههه*
*دائما كدا احنا مظلومين *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههه ​


----------



## happy angel (23 أبريل 2010)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## grges monir (23 أبريل 2010)

متجامليش مرمر هابى ههههههه
هاسيب ماما ترد عليكى:t30:
قال يعنىالبنات هما الملايكة
مش كدةولااية :ranting:


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (2 يوليو 2010)

*على فكرة ,,,,,,,انتى متحملة على الرجال شوية*
*شوية اية دول شويات لأن لولا الرجل ما عرفت*
*المرأة طعم الحنان ولولا قوة شخصيتة ما عرفت*
*المرأة انها ضعيفة ,,,,,ولولا خفة دمة ما عرفت*
*المراة طعم السعادة ولولا جهدة وعملة ما وجدت*
*المراة ما يكفيها من نفقات ,,,,هى واولادها ولولا*
*نظرات عينية الدافئة لها ,,,,ما عرفت معنى الحب *
*ولولا حنانة المتدفق,, ما وجدت صدر ترتمى علية*
*وتبكى ولولا حبة لها , لشعرت بالوحدة من غيابة*
*عنها ولولا ولولا ولولا كثيرا ولكن الوقت لا يكفى*
* ................ أدهم*


----------

